# Possible relocation to Chiapas area



## pashanti (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

We are considering relocating to the Chiapas area possibly around San Cristobal. We are curious what the costs look like there versus the Yucatan. Currently we are located in Progreso.

Any conversations on hosing suggestions and possible outlying towns would be of benefit. We have no intention of purchasing property. A possible long term lease that allows our old dogs. We are hoping to do a road trip to check it out within the next month.

Judy


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I live in San Cris and as happy to hear that you are coming here to check it out before buying. Many people move here and leave within a year or two because of the weather.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We have lived in San Cristóbal for some six years and also Lake Chapala for 12 years. We generally spend the late winter and spring months in San Cristóbal and the summers and falls at Lake Chapala. We own our homes in each place and Lake Chapala, specifically Ajijic where we live, is a great deal more expensive than San Cristóbal. When we bought in Chiapas, we also looked seriously into moving to Mérida and, briefly at Lake Bacalar and Xcalak on the peninsula but never Progreso or the Gulf Coast between there and Isla Holbox so I can´t speak with much knowledge about the cost of living on the Gulf Coast but can say that, from my experience, I think we could have bought a home in Mérida´s central historic district for about the same price we paid in San Cristóbal´s central historic district where we live today. Rentals in both Mérida and San Cristóbal are relative bargains but both cities are relatively quite expensive compared to most of Chiapas or the Yucatan Peninsula. I do believe that by persevering, you can find good rental bargains in San Cristóbal or the surrounding Jovel Valley in which it is located. 

As for living in outlying towns around San Cristóbal, be cautious about living in isolation in the area and much or the area adjacent to and in the mountains around San Cristóbal are indigenous communities, some very poor and politically complicated where you may not be welcome as a stranger resident in various communities. If you think you would like San Cristóbal, I would suggest you find a rental in town and get to know more about Highland Chiapas before taking on any long term leases. 

Keep in mind that San Crostóbal itself is at 2,000 meters and many surrounding communities are isolated and located at quite high elevations. San Cristóbal and these highland communities can have often bracing climates and can experience copious rainfall, especially in the months of May through September and, in many places, flooding and landslides are a problem. When the weather is beautiful in San Cristóbal it is spectacular with crystal clear pure mountain air but the weather can also be quite variable with significant periods of cold, overcast weather and afternoon rains can become inundations. That´s one reason we head back to Lake Chapala for its splendid summer climate at 1,300 meters rather than endure the often cold summer monsoons in San Cristóbal. 

All that having been said, we find living in the colonial center of San Cristóbal to be fascinating despite the variable climate and the cost of living, especially if you shop the huge indigenous market for most of your food, is remarkably inexpensive. Property taxes and residential rentals are, for the most part, true bargains if you shop patiently and take your time locating a residence that pleases you at an appropriate price avoiding real estate agents if possible. San Cristóbal and surrounding communities are fascinating and the surrounding mountainous countryside spectacular. We have never regretted moving there in 2006 but only live there part of the year. As I´m sure you already know, this is a big change from Progreso in many ways including climate which is not for everyone.

Other communities I would consider in Chiapas, relatively near San Cristóbal but quite different in several ways including climate, if I were you would be Comitan and Chiapa de Corzo, even Tuxtla Gutierrez if you like big cities. There are more interesting places in Chiapas but I won´t go into that here.

By the way, our other two choices when we bought in 2006 in that region were Mérida and Oaxaca City. However, we found the heat and humidity in Mérida unbearable (we lived in Mobile on the Alabama Coast for the first two years of our marriage and didn´t want to return to that wilting atmosphere) and Oaxaca City was a bit too frenetic. If you can handle the high mountain climate, you should enjoy San Cristóbal. Welcome.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Hound Dog, Have wondered if when San Cristobal is receiving heavy rain is the rest of the region inundated too? Or does it get it worse being at a higher elevation?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

VanTexan:

Because of the state´s rugged terrain, heavy rains may be isolated in one area or another or widespread but the inundations can happen just about anywhere and become even more problematic in areas where traditional "clear and burn" agricultural practices and extensive logging have denuded hillsides encouraging landslides. Also forest clearing in the Lacandon Forest for livestock grazing, a very controversial practice at one time encouraged by the government, has destroyed much of the forest cover there and that area also experiences copious rainfall during the season but rains may come at all times of the year just about anywhere in the state.

Generally speaking, the major rainfall is in the mountains and north and east of the highlands into Veracruz and Tabasco States and the area to the west of the highlands is more semi-arid until one reaches the Pacific Coast range along the lowland coastal region known as the Soconusco extending from the Guatemala border to the Oaxaca State line. The Soconusco region is also subject to Pacific hurricanes which can cause extensive damage to communities and the terrain.

I know this is a somewhat facile explanation about the rainfall in Chiapas as a whole but if I were advising someone on where to settle there I would recommend a careful study of the topography where I was considering living as flood zones in such a complicated geographical region are not always obvious. For instance, there are parts of San Cristóbal often subject to flooding and others where flooding is unheard of except for that contained in fast flowing, deep but contained street drainage. A good rule of thumb is to try to avoid lowland valleys and stick to flat elevated ground if possible but there are exceptions to every rule so it´s best to ask around politely before committing to any particular property whether purchasing or renting.

Many very poor mountainside villages are periodically damaged or destroyed with much loss of life by mudslides accompanying heavy rains and during the rainy season one must watch out for washed out roads so caution is advised especially during the height of the rainy season.

On a positive note, it´s all this rain that makes much of the state so green and beautiful. That´s life.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Appreciate it Dawg. I'm kind of wondering if I lived in Chiapa de Corzo would I experience a serious rain season since it's fairly close to SCLC. And about the humidity level since it's in a semi-arid area.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Chiapade Corzo would get the same rain as San Cristobal but it will be much warmer. The rainy season is all of Chiapas. It will be humid 80% to 90%. Of all the places HD mentioned Comitan would be the best. To live there you would have to learn Spanish since there are few Gringos living there. To move to Chiapas takes some real changes in your life. Don't expect things to work like they do in the states,


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Heyduke;1056614]Chiapade Corzo would get the same rain as San Cristobal but it will be much warmer. The rainy season is all of Chiapas. It will be humid 80% to 90%. Of all the places HD mentioned Comitan would be the best. To live there you would have to learn Spanish since there are few Gringos living there. To move to Chiapas takes some real changes in your life. Don't expect things to work like they do in the states,[/QUOTE]_


Well said, Heyduke:

Do not plan to move to Chiapas unless you have some command of Spanish or, as in my case, a companion spouse who has a command of Spanish and some interest in local Maya based languages. If you do so you will miss out on just about everything and find it a lonely and confining place plus you will never really exprerience the culture there. Romantic notions of Chiapas as an exciting new frontier are bound to be ground into the dust if you cannot communicate at least in Spanish and preferably have some some indigenous language skills.

Chiapas is a fascinating place but, if you are unprepared to delve into the languages and cultures, go to visit but not to stay. 

.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I believe that is one of the reasons so many leave after 1 or 2 years.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Heyduke said:


> Chiapade Corzo would get the same rain as San Cristobal but it will be much warmer. The rainy season is all of Chiapas. It will be humid 80% to 90%. Of all the places HD mentioned Comitan would be the best. To live there you would have to learn Spanish since there are few Gringos living there. To move to Chiapas takes some real changes in your life. Don't expect things to work like they do in the states,


The more I look at it the more I think I'll buy some cheap land near Terlingua, TX and spend summers in Real de Catorce. Mexico-lite.


----------



## pashanti (Feb 14, 2013)

Hound dog, 
Thank you so much for the detail. I visited San Cristobal for a couple of days with a friend who moved there from Progreso. Though it was cold and cloudy I was in love with the area. The girl from the mountains of Montana is glad to be back at elevation. Though after 30+ years on the plains and at sea level I am going to need to acclimate. 

Could you direct me to a good link or site for seeking rentals. I think we are looking at a place in the city while we discover. I am still inclined toward Comitan though I still need to check it out...
Thank you


----------



## pashanti (Feb 14, 2013)

Heyduke said:


> Chiapade Corzo would get the same rain as San Cristobal but it will be much warmer. The rainy season is all of Chiapas. It will be humid 80% to 90%. Of all the places HD mentioned Comitan would be the best. To live there you would have to learn Spanish since there are few Gringos living there. To move to Chiapas takes some real changes in your life. Don't expect things to work like they do in the states,


Thank you Heyduke. How long have you lived in San Cristobal?

I am still in the learning process with the language. Though I seem to understand indigenous language easier than Spanish. It was the same in Costa Rica with the Bri Bri people. Thankfully my traveling partner has better command of the language and being the world traveler that he is, seems to settle into any culture.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pashanti said:


> Hound dog,
> Thank you so much for the detail. I visited San Cristobal for a couple of days with a friend who moved there from Progreso. Though it was cold and cloudy I was in love with the area. The girl from the mountains of Montana is glad to be back at elevation. Though after 30+ years on the plains and at sea level I am going to need to acclimate.
> 
> Could you direct me to a good link or site for seeking rentals. I think we are looking at a place in the city while we discover. I am still inclined toward Comitan though I still need to check it out...
> Thank you


I spent one day in Comitan and about 3 days in San Cristobal, so I am by no means an expert on either one. They are very different. Comitan seems relatively free of the tourism of San Cristobal and of course also free of the selection of restaurants that service those tourists. I like the atmosphere of Comitan better, more of a traditional Mexican city, less like living in a tourist zone.

Both places are too high and cold for me in the winter. I spent my first 18 years in Alaska and got enough cold weather for the rest of my life.


----------



## pashanti (Feb 14, 2013)

I will not plan on purchasing at the moment. Rather we are looking for a decent rental. I have a couple of old Pharaoh Hounds and a rescue puppy from Progreso that are traveling with us. I thought I had a agreed upon until this evening.
For the couple of days that I was in San Cristobal, I found the notice boards to have very few listings. Any suggestions on good sites for rentals? I am hoping to find a 3 bedroom house on the outskirts of the loop... I am just not sure which areas to look in. We want to be moved from Progreso by June 15th at the latest.


----------



## pashanti (Feb 14, 2013)

Will,

I understand about the cold. I thought that I would never leave the warmth of the tropics but personally I have had enough of sand, heat and moscos. How long were you in Comitan? One of the concerns of my friend is possible security being close to the border. He has lived in Progreso for 3 years and this area is so safe and relaxed.

Judy


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pashanti said:


> Will,
> 
> I understand about the cold. I thought that I would never leave the warmth of the tropics but personally I have had enough of sand, heat and moscos. How long were you in Comitan? One of the concerns of my friend is possible security being close to the border. He has lived in Progreso for 3 years and this area is so safe and relaxed.
> 
> Judy


I was only in Comitan for one day, really just most of an afternoon. I liked the feel of the place. What is the concern about the Guatemala border? I know there are a lot of Central Americans who move through Mexico on their way north, but I would not think they pose a risk. But then maybe I am the wrong one to ask about security. I would not hesitate to live in Tijuana or Ciudad Juarez if something took me there. 

Incidentally, it is possible to get away from the "sand, heat, and mosquitoes" of beach towns, without moving into a refrigerator. The central highlands of Mexico provide lots of compromises. Lots of cities at 1500 m to 2200 m giving choices. Depends on whether you are more concerned about the lows in January or the highs in May.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

pashanti said:


> Will,
> 
> I understand about the cold. I thought that I would never leave the warmth of the tropics but personally I have had enough of sand, heat and moscos. How long were you in Comitan? One of the concerns of my friend is possible security being close to the border. He has lived in Progreso for 3 years and this area is so safe and relaxed.
> 
> Judy


There was a recent posting about which Mexican states were the safest and Chiapas was listed as the safest. Also Comitan is at 1600 meters elevation, about 5000' feet. It's warmer than San Cristobal but supposed to have a very nice climate. San Cristobal is very popular with European tourists and rentals have greatly increased in price. Not surprising that there are direct flights from Cancun into the regional airport at Tuxtla. You might look at Chiapa de Corzo, a small city of 50,000 that is between Tuxtla and San Cristobal but very close to Tuxtla. There's a new highway from it up to San Cristobal so you could quickly drive there for that atmosphere while being much closer to malls, a greater selection of restaurants, etc. Chiapa de Corzo is very beautiful too and lies at the mouth of the spectacular Sumidero Canyon. The drawback is the heat which can be mitigated by a quick drive up to altitude. Just checked the Weather Channel website. At 6:47 a.m. it was 67 degrees in Tuxtla Gutierrez with a predicted high of 92 and a low tonight of 62. It does get into the low 100's at times but it isn't a year'round thing and they can have pleasant weather too. Hope this helps!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tundra green 
I do not see why you say Comitan is too cold if you live in Guadalajara as it s at about the same altitude . The temperatures ae similar anthough Comitan is a little wetter than Guadalajara.
It takes a whole lot more than 2 or3 days in a place to know about the climate.
Comitan has a similar climate than Lakesde and San Cristobal is much cooler but it has spectacular days and periods as well cool in the shade hot in the sun. Ths year we have had a cold Jnuary followed by spectacular weather and I am not going back to Guadalajara until the rains chase me out of here. 
The morning and evening are very cool and the days wonderful. 

You can live in San Crstobal in areas where you will not see the toutists and the facts that there are tourists means more restaurants so it is not all bad.

Pashanti stay in a place like casa Blues by the month and look for a rental while here, you have to walk the street and talk to people to find them. There are a few realestate agency who may have some rentals but you bascally need to talk to people and look. I rented for a year about 7 years ago so I am afraid I do not know rentals as I am not looking. but they exst you just have to look in the area you think you would like.

Same in Comitan. you have to look around and ask.

If you want heat you can always go to Chiapa de Corzo or Tuxtla 45minute down the mountain. Ocosingo is another warmer town.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Tundra green
> I do not see why you say Comitan is too cold if you live in Guadalajara as it is at about the same altitude . The temperatures are similar anthough Comitan is a little wetter than Guadalajara.


You are correct. Looking at climate data, the two appear to have a similar climate. Maybe it was an unusually cold day when I was there. I remember it being warmer than San Cristobal but still cold.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I have lived here for almost 6 years. You wanted to know where the best neighborhoods are. Its not that simple. All neighborhoods are a mix of rich and poor. There is no real great neighborhoods.. Many of the outskirts are Indigenous neighborhoods. I live in Cuctitali which many consider dangerous but I have never had any trouble. You just have to look around. As far as weather goes you can count on this. Rainy season April to Noverber. Cold at night January to Febuary. Sunny blue sky's March to mid April. Your house will be cold so you should get a gas heater and a fireplace. I have known many people who leave after a year or two because of the weather. Don't buy a house untill you know you will stay. The town is not like it was when you were here as a tourist.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Some areas like barrio Los Mexicanos or Cuxitali have houses with decent yards. Rancho San Nicolas sometimes has houses for rent and although almost in town you have a country feel

Los Alcanfores on the side of the Huitepec mountain have cabins as well as houses some of them come up for rent sometimes, the upper end of the mountain is indigenous.
The Moxviquil area sometimes has houses for rent 
If you take Yajalon street near the market you can follow that street to the pereferico and they are houses around there that sometimes come up for rent.

You really need to be here and look to find a place and it will not be easy to stay in a temporary place with dogs and look. You may want to leave the dogs behind. rent a place for a week at a time her and look. You need to ask around stores, taxi drivers check signs and so on to find a place.
One day I found a nice cabin in the Alcanfores by walking on the andador, the owner has a store and there was a sign in the store.
Many of the se renta signs are not where the place to rent is.
You also have rentals on the outskirts of town near where all the schools are. I do not know what that area is called but if you live town in the direction of Comitan you turn right on the street where the check point is, there are rentals in that area as well.


----------

